
Black hole made in the lab shows signs of quantum entanglement - jonbaer
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2100985-black-hole-made-in-the-lab-shows-signs-of-quantum-entanglement/
======
gus_massa
It's an interesting experiment, it worth reading, but the title is not clear.

* It's not a real black hole, it's a analogous sonic black hole.

* The entanglement is not between the black hole and whatever, it's between the pair of particles in the analogous Hawking's radiation.

(The nice thing is that they can see the particle that goes inside the sonic
black hole using light, because it's only a sonic black hole.)

Anyway, I don't have a better alternative. ("Sonic black hole made in lab
shows quantum entanglement in Hacking particle pairs"???)

~~~
Aelinsaar
I'd say lose the "Black Hole" part, since what's been created is an artificial
event horizon, not a singularity or any extremely compact mass. "In Lab, Sonic
Event Horizon Shows Quantum Entanglement of Analogous Hawking Particle Pairs."

